# I Sell Mazuri!!



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey all!

I sell Mazuri to forum members for a discounted price! I offer it for:
$6.00 a lb flat rate 
Minimum of 2 lb purchase
And FREE shipping to all US residents. 

Pm me on forum or email me at [email protected]
For more information or to place orders!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 14, 2014)

Is this the old formula or new?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 15, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Is this the old formula or new?


Does if make a difference? I'm just wondering...


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 15, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Is this the old formula or new?





AbdullaAli said:


> Does if make a difference? I'm just wondering...


Yes the old formula. 

@AbdullaAli yes, the old stuff is bigger better pellets the new stuff is tiny thin pellets that a lot of torts don't like.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 15, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yes the old formula.
> 
> @AbdullaAli yes, the old stuff is bigger better pellets the new stuff is tiny thin pellets that a lot of torts don't like.


Interesting...


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ooh I'm almost out! I'll pm you.


----------



## Krabby (Aug 17, 2014)

I am going to email you about an order tortoisetime565


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have yet to feed my tortoises that stuff. Every time I have ever went to buy it they were always out & told me to come back in 2 weeks...well that got old fast. I could have ordered on line I just was hesitant but maybe I'll give it a whirl myself. Not sure how to private message? I'll figure it out though


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh wait I'll email you instead


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 24, 2014)

I know Mazuri has a LS diet as well. Is one better than the other?


----------



## Lady Thompson (Aug 24, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I sell Mazuri to forum members for a discounted price! I offer it for:
> $6.00 a lb flat rate
> ...


Hi there,
Would you be willing to ship to Canada? and if so, how much would shipping be? V8R 2k9 - postal code.
Thanks!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Thompson said:


> Hi there,
> Would you be willing to ship to Canada? and if so, how much would shipping be? V8R 2k9 - postal code.
> Thanks!


Hello! I believe Canada currently has a honey ban and it is illegal for me to ship it there.


----------



## kball (Nov 29, 2014)

Do u still have 4 lbs


----------

